# Geolycosa vultuosa



## revilo (Dec 30, 2010)

hi,

some pics of my couples (2,2). sadly the males are adult, but the females have one molt to go. 
please recognize the difference of colour, the females have :  
one is very light and the other is dark, like it's typical in this species.
and this is the reason why determination about colour is sometimes misleading !



























1 = male and female
2 = male
3,4,5 = dark female

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------












6,7 = light female











8,9 = entrance of burrow after digging (dark female)

bye, oli


----------



## Vespula (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! Those are some beautiful spiders!!!


----------



## davisfam (Dec 30, 2010)

HELLO FRIEND! :]

.. Those are some beautiful specimens, WOW!  Thanks soo much for posting this thread; it's not only informative but shows the true beauty in this species! Wonderful photos! :]


----------



## bioshock (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a pretty nice set up if i do say so myself!! :worship:


----------



## revilo (Dec 30, 2010)

:worship: thanks a lot

of course it's my pleasure to show my loved spiders, especially when i get some compliments for doing it  this is the food for every spiderfreak :}

oli


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 30, 2010)

Oli, this is an Asian species, right?

Impressive burrowing...is that a sand/clay mix?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 30, 2010)

It has a wide distribution, going from central Asia up until southeastern Europe (Balkans primarily).
Great spiders, and great pics. 
Revilo, mind telling the bodylengths of your specimens?


----------



## jsloan (Dec 30, 2010)

Beautiful spiders!  Looks like you've got some nice setups, too.


----------



## revilo (Dec 30, 2010)

hi,

no, it isn't a sand-clay mix. it is a natural ground, the german name is löß for this kind of ground - sorry, no idea in english.
but löß contents clay parts i will say and i mixed up a little bit of sand ...so you are right in one way 
distribution is like tarantula hawk said.

the bodylength of the females is about 18 mm, maybe a little bit more.
the males are about 16 to 17 mm. 

btw : setup is most simple - only as much as possible of substrate and a little piece of bark, that's all...
the container is 20 x 30 x 20 cm (LxBxH) and i filled it up with 15 cm of substrate in the behind part.

the entrance of burrow is looking like a little vulcano, i think  LOL 
this i like the most 

bye


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 31, 2010)

Those are fantastic spiders, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 1, 2011)

revilo said:


>


Wow, love the patterning on the male.  Beautiful wolves!


----------



## revilo (Jan 3, 2011)

hi,

yeah this is definitly true ! the high contrasting pattern and the very nice ochre colour is really beautiful. not a big species, but a neat one 

k.r., oli


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all  

Oli, Löß is River sand, sand broken down to become clean, fine ground. A fine example of this is a natural Spring... the sand deposited by such is Löß. It is a very good substrate. No wonder your Wolfs look so content! :clap:

Beautiful Wolfs!

Cheers,  S.


----------



## revilo (Jan 4, 2011)

hi silberrücken 

thanks a lot for your helpful information ! i really appreciate this.

i found this ground on an erosion slope in the forest.

the environment representative of my city explained me that this löß is a "product" of the pre glacial time. 
löß is a wind sediment, that is builded out of the blown away sand- and gravel sedimentation from the ice age. 
and in the ice age it was builded like you explained 

but what is the enghlish word for this ?? i would be happy if you know this...

cheers, oli


----------



## Silberrücken (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Oli! 

I believe the best word in English would be "Sediment". 

Many Wolf spiders here in Florida seek out wind-blown areas where sand is formed into small "dunes" and flat areas. Here they seek out the best places to make their burrows. 

I hope this helps a tiny bit. 

You have such beautiful spiders and enclosures!

(Did I already say that? LOL)

Cheers from Florida!

S.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 4, 2011)

Those are great looking Geolycosa.  I have a female Geolycosa wrighti that is quite the beast.  She is nearly as big as a H. carolinensis.   I would have argued til the sun went down that the female in that hole w/ those big orange chelicerae  was a H. carolinensis .  The colors are quite similar to Hogna carolinensis.  But as stated above color patterns is not always key to identification.


----------



## revilo (Jan 4, 2011)

loxoscelesfear said:


> Those are great looking Geolycosa.  I have a female Geolycosa wrighti that is quite the beast.  She is nearly as big as a H. carolinensis.   I would have argued til the sun went down that the female in that hole w/ those big orange chelicerae  was a H. carolinensis .  The colors are quite similar to Hogna carolinensis.  But as stated above color patterns is not always key to identification.


yes, especially not only orange colour of chelicerae

i really would love to see some pictures from your big geolycosa  it's always very exciting to me to see some pics of the beautiful lycosidae spp. from the u.s.

to silberrücken : yes, you did...but i love to hear this again and again LOL 

sediment, o.k. so i will use this term next time. thanks for teaching :worship:

bye, oli


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 4, 2011)

my image space on aboards is limited.  i posted the pics on bugguide  here's a link.  http://bugguide.net/index.php?q=search&keys=geolycosa+wrighti&search=Search


----------



## revilo (Jan 5, 2011)

hi,

thanks for the link ! nice compact wolfie - i like the compact habitus wolfes especially.
are you sure with geolycosa ?

bye,oli


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jan 5, 2011)

revilo said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for the link ! nice compact wolfie - i like the compact habitus wolfes especially.
> are you sure with geolycosa ?
> ...


yep.  it's a geo.  pic taken at a bad angle, spider not as compact as it appears in the photo.  it has a big ole' dome of a head (carapace).  i guess i did have another pic on aboards...  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=188777     the spider is so dark it's still a bad pic  lol


----------



## huntsman (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome!! I guess there wolf spiders, i get heeps around 
my house and there quick fellows.


----------



## revilo (Jan 6, 2011)

loxoscelesfear said:


> yep.  it's a geo.  pic taken at a bad angle, spider not as compact as it appears in the photo.  it has a big ole' dome of a head (carapace).  i guess i did have another pic on aboards...  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=188777     the spider is so dark it's still a bad pic  lol


hä,hä you exactly captured my mind. reason for my question was that the carapace-line was looking to flat on the other pic. but in the second link it's a little bit better to see that it's clearly elevated - and that the ventral patella (whats plural ? patelli ? damn i will say knees LOL) are light like it's typical in the genus. dark (black) ventral knees are typical for example in the genus lycosa and i think in hogna the same. this is a good possibility to distinguish them from geolycosa (together with carapace-line, eyes,...).

@ huntsman : yes, wolfspiders ! and man i really turn crazy next time because a lot of peoples here on arachnoboards live in countries where they have the nicest and biggest wolfies just around there houses 
I WANT THIS THE SAME :wall::wall::wall:

why reglementation in the states and in australia ia as hard as it is ? nearly impossible to send some nice spiders over the sea...

bye, oli


----------



## revilo (Jan 20, 2011)

update :

one female is adult now ! yipee 

















bye, oli


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, talk about taming the savage beast!


----------



## davisfam (Jan 20, 2011)

Wowzaa, those are some AMAZING photo's.. as usual. THANKS! We always enjoy reading your posts about Wolfiies! 

- We'll be updating the boards here soon with our new finds and slings as well but I doubt they will even come close to these awesome specimens, LOL! We'll talk soon friend.. have a beautiful rest of the week! :]


----------



## revilo (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks so much 

i'm excited on your finds ! like everytime ! and - ts,ts,ts - YOUR wolfes are all the time amazing the same !
you too and a nice weekend of course...

bye, oli


----------



## revilo (Jan 24, 2011)

@ jeff : didn't wanted to be impolite...

...but i simply didn't understood if you wanted something to know or if it's just a way of speaking you did ?!

i'm not good in colloquial speech 

bye, oli


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol no, its just a saying.  I was just commenting on how amazing it looks for that small male to be grappling with the large female like that.  Kind of a "David and Goliath" type of thing.  Great pics


----------



## revilo (Jan 25, 2011)

ahh, understand now...yeah, he's a good lover - no prob's with handle bbw's :}


----------



## Alokin (Jan 7, 2014)

Excuse me i would like to ask you some questions good sir. I have a Geolycosa Vultuosa as well and i wonder what substrate do you use...cous atm im using dirt from the garden below my apartmant building but its tooo lumpy.... I would like to switch  to another substrate and im thinking sand...and i do have accses to a beach...does the beach sand work for them ? will they be ok? :sarcasm:


----------

